# WTT:Trade my 83 528e for 70-75 02



## culpy (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking to trade my 83 528e automatic. For a 70-75 2002. My e28 is Black, 200,000miles .Eveything works great but no AC. im in southern california. chrisculpen at yahoo

Looking for equal value 4 or 5speed!


----------

